# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi

## Tiny Hands

Hello everyone, i love using Excel so i'm here for a few tips.  Hopfuly i'll be able to help out with some of the easier questions.

Tiny Hands

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 





If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

